
Internet Trends 2019: stalled growth, security dumpster-fires - Balgair
https://www.bondcap.com/report/itr19/
======
PeterStuer
Helpful hint: Browse the slides by using the 2 arrows in the bottom left.
Don't think this ui received much usability testing.

